# Look like I'm not allowed to come back



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I left the Philippines about 4 weeks ago with my wife to attend my father's funeral in the UK on a Clark London Clark return ticket. As I'm on a Balikpapan visa it looks like I can no longer return to the Philippines.
https://gulfnews.com/uae/philippine-immigration-clarifies-on-entry-of-foreign-spouses-1.73190836


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I left the Philippines about 4 weeks ago with my wife to attend my father's funeral in the UK on a Clark London Clark return ticket. As I'm on a Balikpapan visa it looks like I can no longer return to the Philippines.
> https://gulfnews.com/uae/philippine-immigration-clarifies-on-entry-of-foreign-spouses-1.73190836


That article is so open to interpretation...isn't Balikbayan a valid visa? I've emailed the consulate here to attempt to clarify.

Would hate to find out Balikbayan isn't valid though by being turned away upon arrival...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I left the Philippines about 4 weeks ago with my wife to attend my father's funeral in the UK on a Clark London Clark return ticket. As I'm on a Balikpapan visa it looks like I can no longer return to the Philippines.
> https://gulfnews.com/uae/philippine-immigration-clarifies-on-entry-of-foreign-spouses-1.73190836


I regret to say Gary, I think you may be right. I am NOT an expert but the information I can find in the assorted articles and releases on the topic and on the Balikpapan Visa suggests that if you leave the country, you will need to reapply again upon arrival by showing a copy of your marriage certificate...BUT since they are now stating that foreigners cannot reenter the country at this time until such time that they already have secured a valid Visa prior to returning.

It appears that you may have been caught between the lines with no clear direction to turn. PLEASE let us know if there is anything we can do on this end to assist you with gathering any information on who, what, when, where, etc...that you may need to bring you back home again!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> That article is so open to interpretation...isn't Balikbayan a valid visa? I've emailed the consulate here to attempt to clarify.
> 
> Would hate to find out Balikbayan isn't valid though by being turned away upon arrival...


Balikbayan is not a visa it's a privilege. You get it on arrival so no it doesn't count.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I did not want to get caught like this so I attended my mother's funeral virtually. ( Also a nephew who is in the USA did the same.)

One would think that since a BB visa holder is generally a resident that they would be included under the new rules of 1 Aug that allows residents to return.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

What is your options for filing for another type of Visa, getting it approved and then returning here?

I love my SRRV status because you do not have to file annual reports, you do not have to do anything pertaining to the Bureau of Immigration...and you can come and go as many times as you want into and out of the country for any reason at any time and only show your Visa for reentry. The Philippine Retirement Authority is currently allowing married SRRV Members back in...do you qualify or have interest in applying for an SRRV?

Or are you content in just waiting it out until such time the situation changes?

I would think as soon as the Philippines gets the virus under control, the policies will certainly change very quickly...


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Cebu Citizen said:


> The Philippine Retirement Authority is currently allowing married SRRV Members back in...


Which shows what gets priority (not SRRV). 

And if you're married you can just get a 13a, no need for an SRRV


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Extract from Philippine Embassy London website:

TRAVEL ADVISORY | UPDATED LIST OF FOREIGN NATIONALS WHO MAY ENTER THE PHILIPPINES
Qualified foreign nationals may apply for a 9(a) visa to enter the Philippines by submitting the basic requirements for 9(a) visas (available on this link) and additional documents required by the Inter-Agency Task Force for Emerging and Infectious Diseases (IATF-EID) and the Philippine Bureau of Immigration. Applications should be notarised by a notary public and submitted BY POST.



Qualified Foreign Nationals	Supporting Documents in Addition to the Prescribed 9(a) Visa Requirements
Foreign spouses of Filipino citizens	

Proof of relationship such as a Marriage Certificate 



Proof of spouse’s Philippine citizenship

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I would think as soon as the Philippines gets the virus under control, the policies will certainly change very quickly...



Unfortunately, change may not happen until after a vaccine.

I foresee that I will be under the same type of quarantine in 2 week increments until any type of DOH mandated phase 3 trial is completed, and an effective, DOH approved vaccine is available. 

According to the latest news; May to July 2021

Dela Peña said at a virtual press briefing yesterday that any vaccine successfully tested would be ready for public use by May to July next year.
https://www.philstar.com/headlines/2020/08/15/2035422/doh-eyes-local-phase-3-trials-covid-19-vaccines


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

cvgtpc1 said:


> That article is so open to interpretation...isn't Balikbayan a valid visa? I've emailed the consulate here to attempt to clarify.
> 
> Would hate to find out Balikbayan isn't valid though by being turned away upon arrival...


PI Embassy - Singapore website - it's a Visa free program meaning it's not a Visa but a 'program'. 
The Philippines’ BALIKBAYAN PROGRAM allows a one-year visa-free stay
https://www.philippine-embassy.org.sg/the-philippines-2/travel-to-the-philippines/

BI website doesn't list Balikbayan Program in the Visa section.
Bureau of Immigration Philippines

Aug 14, 2020 Alien spouses of Pinoys with existing visas can enter PH, BI clarifies
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/08_Aug/2020Aug14_Press.pdf


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

But as I understand it a single SRRV holder may not reenter?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> But as I understand it a single SRRV holder may not reenter?


Special Retiree's Resident Visa (SRRV) can enter the country if he or she is married to a Filipino. 
Source: http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/08_Aug/2020Aug14_Press.pdf


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think only pre-existing visas count. I don't think if I applied for a 13a now it would help. Not sure how it works as we intend to do 6 and 6 each year, would a 13a allow this.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Are visa renewals still on hold as a visa run could be problematic.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> I think only pre-existing visas count. I don't think if I applied for a 13a now it would help. Not sure how it works as we intend to do 6 and 6 each year, would a 13a allow this.


They are not doing 13a right now but you could get later and yes you can do the 6 & 6 with it. As I posted earlier you can currently apply for a 9a to enter the Philippines by mail through the Philippine Embassy in London, which would allow you to return now!

Chuck


----------



## MikenKeira (Jul 3, 2017)

yep arrivals are strictly managed and without the appropriate visa are being sent back. Airlines are up in arms on this as well because its the airlines that have to pay for the return if the destination Country (in this case the Philippines) refuse entry....effectively the airilines should not accept carriage of the passenger if that passenger is not able/allowed through immigration at destinaation. So even if you go to a UK airport they might not accept you to board anyway if you dont have the appropriate PH visa. Trouble with this is that BI have not made it very clear what visa is needed(initially that is).

I have the opposite problem. my wife can not leave the Philippines even though she has a UK Family visa.....so me and the kids can travel but not her !!.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

You will get back here Gary if this is where you need to be, time and patience with all things Filipino.
I am simply glad that I flew in on the 14th of March and had to vacate Manila before the lockdowns. We all have a story to tell in these trying times and unfortunately have to make the best of the cards dealt.
For me, again unfortunately retired now,,,,,, one or two years early and thems the brakes, at least I am home and with the better half.
The whole world is in a trying time now and navigate it we will, hopefully with good outcomes.

Cheers, Steve.

Cheers,


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I think only pre-existing visas count. I don't think if I applied for a 13a now it would help. Not sure how it works as we intend to do 6 and 6 each year, would a 13a allow this.


I did 6 in, 6 out with the wife years ago with a 13A, no problems.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Are visa renewals still on hold as a visa run could be problematic.



The guidance here now for Expats in your situation : Get a 9A so you can return with your Filipina Spouse. Contact London PI Embassy 
https://londonpe.dfa.gov.ph/

BI is also advising Expats who depart the country and are married to Philippine Citizens to take an official marriage certificate with them in case it's needed for visa purposes or to show when you return.

From PI London Embassy Website

Travel Advisory | Updated List of Foreign Nationals Who May Enter the Philippines

Qualified foreign nationals may apply for a 9(a) visa to enter the Philippines by submitting the basic requirements for 9(a) visas (available on this link) and additional documents required by the Inter-Agency Task Force for Emerging and Infectious Diseases (IATF-EID) and the Philippine Bureau of Immigration. Applications should be notarised by a notary public and submitted BY POST.

Qualified Foreign Nationals Supporting Documents in Addition to the Prescribed 9(a) Visa Requirements
Foreign spouses of Filipino citizens 
Proof of relationship such as a Marriage Certificate 
Proof of spouse’s Philippine citizenship


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bidrod said:


> They are not doing 13a right now


Do you have a source for that, if you mean issuing 13as?


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*SRRV Renewals*

As of 03 August, PRA are accepting SRRV renewals.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bidrod said:


> They are not doing 13a right now





Shadowman said:


> Do you have a source for that, if you mean issuing 13as?



This BI source document is until Aug 18, 2020. See number 7. BOC is Board of Commissioners. Perhaps they will update it soon for what happens after the 18th.

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/Advisory/2020/08_Aug/2020Aug03_advisory.pdf


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Shadowman said:


> Do you have a source for that, if you mean issuing 13as?


Yes the source is the Philippine London Embassy website! I used that since it is where the OP is located. Whether or not they are being issued in the Philippines is irrelevant if OP is in the UK

Extract from website: Important Reminders:



The issuance of the non-quota immigrant visa (13A) is temporarily suspended until further notice.

https://londonpe.dfa.gov.ph/consular-matters/visa

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Yes the source is the Philippine London Embassy website! I used that since it is where the OP is located. Whether or not they are being issued in the Philippines is irrelevant if OP is in the UK
> 
> Extract from website: Important Reminders:
> 
> ...


At the bottom of that London website https://londonpe.dfa.gov.ph/

No new visas will be issued until further notice.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

https://immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/08_Aug/2020Aug14_Press.pdf

You can enter if you are married on a pre-existing, valid visa as per the BI bulletin from Aug 14


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Shadowman said:


> Which shows what gets priority (not SRRV).
> 
> And if you're married you can just get a 13a, no need for an SRRV


There are a number of advantages to an SRRV. It is more expensive, but it eliminates almost all of the buerocratic BS that a 13a entails. NO ACR I-card every 5 years. No fees on entering / leaving the country. The yearly fees are a small fraction of those for 13a holders. If money is not an issue, the SRRV (IMO) is vastly superior.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

I would agree Ragbone, the SRRV has been beneficial for me in the past. The problem my gf and I have right now is we are not married, she can get in because she’s a Philippine citizen, but I cannot get back in due the ‘single’ status on my SRRV. I’ve expressed my disappointment with this situation to the PRA, married or not I’ve got millions invested in my condo and the family home as well as P1M in a bank account to back my visa, which seems absolutely worthless in the current environment. We have been in NZ for two years and are enjoying a relatively Covid-free life here right now compared to most places in the world so I’m not complaining too loudly, but I would like to go back...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Stay there BGC, one of, if not the safest country in the world (NZ) to ride the tide even with the recent infections there. I came back home (La Union) in mid March and here was safe,,,,,,,,, The Philippines was safe compared to most countries, now? Not good and back to self imposed lockdown.
I could also not get back to Oz for work,,,,,,,, retired now.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

ragbone13 said:


> There are a number of advantages to an SRRV. It is more expensive, but it eliminates almost all of the buerocratic BS that a 13a entails. NO ACR I-card every 5 years. No fees on entering / leaving the country. The yearly fees are a small fraction of those for 13a holders. If money is not an issue, the SRRV (IMO) is vastly superior.


Seems to depend on the category you are covered under SRRV! Still pay travel tax if you depart after being in country for a year each time you depart. If you leave Philippines shy of each year then there is a benefit. ID card renewed yearly or can opt for every 3 years as I understand it and cost $10 a year. So 5 years cost $50 same as ACR. Some categories pay a yearly fee of $360.

Chuck


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

pagbati said:


> As of 03 August, PRA are accepting SRRV renewals.


I am currently in the process of renewing my SRRV ID Card online with the Philippine Retirement Authority, (PRA), and they sent me an email stating that, (yesterday), August 20th, 2020 "ALL" of the PRA Main Offices and Branch Offices will reopen and are offering limited services again...including applications for and renewal of SPECIAL RESIDENT RETIREE VISA's, (SRRV).

Although they said you must set up an appointment online first, so that you can gain entry into their buildings on the day of your appointment.

SRRV is the way to go! Of course there are a few current minor limitations because of the coronavirus...but never ever again have to deal with the BI!!! No annual reports to fill out, no Visa renewals, never have to submit requests to travel out of the country, never have to apply to re-enter the country, never have to show any marriage documents, and NO ACR Card...go into and out of the Philippines as often as you like and only flash your PRA ID Card and you're done! it's GREAT...i love it!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Seems to depend on the category you are covered under SRRV! Still pay travel tax if you depart after being in country for a year each time you depart. If you leave Philippines shy of each year then there is a benefit. ID card renewed yearly or can opt for every 3 years as I understand it and cost $10 a year. So 5 years cost $50 same as ACR. Some categories pay a yearly fee of $360.
> 
> Chuck


There are different categories for sure but I agree with ragbone13...I have had all three: tourist visa and 13a visa and an SRRV and I think, (no comparison), the SRRV is absolutely FAR superior.

If you fit into the correct category, the SRRV is certainly worth it! The good categories to get a less expensive SRRV is: retired military, past business owner, investor, entrepreneur, college professor, government official, etc., the fees are very reasonable.

AND you can get your deposits and processing fees returned to you in full, if you can show actual investment money spent here on various projects in the Philippines. So, basically, the SRRV might cost you nothing!

Basically the Philippines wants to attract qualified retirees here, they want retirees from various military branches and educated university professors and doctors and past business owners or others who are willing to invest money in the Philippines.

If you fit into ANY of these categories, it is definitely worth looking into an SRRV and forego all the hassles of immigration!!! I have never had to paid any extra taxes or fees ever and I love my SRRV...The VISA lasts forever and I just renew my ID Card every 3 years and that's it!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> There are different categories for sure but I agree with ragbone13...I have had all three: tourist visa and 13a visa and an SRRV and I think, (no comparison), the SRRV is absolutely FAR superior.
> 
> If you fit into the correct category, the SRRV is certainly worth it! The good categories to get a less expensive SRRV is: retired military, past business owner, investor, entrepreneur, college professor, government official, etc., the fees are very reasonable.
> 
> ...


You still have to pay the yearly fee which can still be a significant amount often approaching that of a visitor visa.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

From the PI Consulate in Atlanta USA regarding my wife who's a U.S. citizen. Now she's in the same boat as us. Time to attempt dual citizenship.

You must have a valid (at least 6 months) Philippine Passport to enter
the Philippines at this time. No U.S. passports are accepted even on
the Balikbayan program. There are no visas being issued at the moment
unless it is a humanitarian visa.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have had all three: tourist visa and 13a visa and an SRRV and I think, (no comparison), the SRRV is absolutely FAR superior.


For most people SRRV costs $20,000 to $50,000. 

How much does a 13 cost, a few hundred?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> From the PI Consulate in Atlanta USA regarding my wife who's a U.S. citizen. Now she's in the same boat as us. Time to attempt dual citizenship.
> 
> You must have a valid (at least 6 months) Philippine Passport to enter
> the Philippines at this time. No U.S. passports are accepted even on
> ...


Unless they have reinstated it the 6 months validity was dropped sometime ago.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> For most people SRRV costs $20,000 to $50,000.
> 
> How much does a 13 cost, a few hundred?


My SRRV cost just $1,500.00...about 75,000 pesos...one time payment...

I am both a Military Veteran and a retired businessman...and that is the PRA category I fit into...$1,500.00 for an absolutely stress free lifetime Visa and I only need to renew my ID Card once ever 3 years and they are discussing changing that to the National 5 year trend just like the new Drivers Licenses.

For that amount, I have a life time Visa with absolutely NO expiration date, unlimited travel into and out of the Philippines at any time I want, (not counting the current virus situation), and only have to show my PRA ID Card upon entry or exit from this country, (No travel documents to fill out), I do not need an ACR card, No Bureau of Immigration EVER! and no annual reports, etc., etc., etc....the list goes on and on...

How much is all that bureaucratic nonsense worth? How many hours, days and weeks do people spend jumping through all the hoops just for the privilege to live here and renewing their visa over and over again?

The SRRV may not be for everyone but in my opinion, it is absolutely the best thing I have ever done here in the Philippines! I would have paid ten or twenty times that amount and I still would have done it...AND you can get that money back at any time should you decide to cancel your Visa and leave the Philippines...it is ONLY a security deposit...PLUS you draw interest off the deposit!

It's a WIN-WIN situation for me...


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Cebu Citizen said:


> My SRRV cost just $1,500.00...about 75,000 pesos...one time payment...
> 
> I am both a Military Veteran and a retired businessman...and that is the PRA category I fit into...$1,500.00 for an absolutely stress free lifetime Visa and I only need to renew my ID Card once ever 3 years and they are discussing changing that to the National 5 year trend just like the new Drivers Licenses.
> 
> ...


You are still required to pay the Travel Tax(this is not the airport fee) if you do not travel out before a year from entry has elapsed. Yes a SRRV at $1500 is great for us that are eligible for that. Many are not and pay from $10-50K depending on their situation. 13as can be had before coming here and permanent on arrival or applied for after arrival for about php 11K for the temp and an additional php 9K for the permanent. 

https://www.philembassy.no/consular...ers exempted from,last entry into the country.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> You are still required to pay the Travel Tax(this is not the airport fee) if you do not travel out before a year from entry has elapsed. Yes a SRRV at $1500 is great for us that are eligible for that. Many are not and pay from $10-50K depending on their situation. 13as can be had before coming here and permanent on arrival or applied for after arrival for about php 11K for the temp and an additional php 9K for the permanent.
> 
> https://www.philembassy.no/consular...ers exempted from,last entry into the country.
> 
> Chuck


And if like most $300+ per year fee, so if that is not reporting what is.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

BGCExpat said:


> ..... I’ve expressed my disappointment with this situation to the PRA, ......


The PRA did sent out a letter at the start of this saying that they had made representation on allowing SRRV holders to return. However since then <crickets>.

Until a recent announcement that the Manila office would be opening soon, no clarification on status for people outside of the country who might want to return.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> The PRA did sent out a letter at the start of this saying that they had made representation on allowing SRRV holders to return. However since then <crickets>.
> 
> Until a recent announcement that the Manila office would be opening soon, no clarification on status for people outside of the country who might want to return.


How can they deny residents entry, where else can they go:confused2:


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> How can they deny residents entry, where else can they go:confused2:


They are not citizens so they can go back to their own country.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Manitoba said:


> They are not citizens so they can go back to their own country.


SRRV is a non immigrant visa! 13a is a non-quota immigrant visa, Think the original rules looked at who is an immigrant and who is not!

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I began researching flight options/requirements exiting/returning for a R/T flight today after I received word a close relative's health is worsening.

I didn't see SRRV listed on PAL website as an Eligible Passenger allowed to travel to the PI.
https://www.philippineairlines.com/en/ph/home/covid-19/arrivingintheph

I saw in the news Delta is resuming Manila flights in October 2020. 

https://www.delta.com/content/www/us/en/plan-your-next-trip/where-we-fly.html


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Cebu Citizen said:


> My SRRV cost just $1,500.00


For Military, yes you get a good deal. But it costs a lot more for everyone else, and in situations like the current one, you can't enter the country with only an SRRV because



bidrod said:


> SRRV is a non immigrant visa! 13a is a non-quota immigrant visa, Think the original rules looked at who is an immigrant and who is not


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bidrod said:


> SRRV is a non immigrant visa! 13a is a non-quota immigrant visa, Think the original rules looked at who is an immigrant and who is not!
> 
> Chuck


It was unclear at times. Most of the reports I saw said permanent residents could return. I have a residential visa(SRRV) that does not expire but I was not a permanent resident.

They can make whatever rules they want, I just wish that they made them clear and easy to find.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

August 25, 2020
BI reiterates no visa, no entry rule for alien spouses of Pinoys
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/08_Aug/2020Aug25_Press.pdf


----------



## cereco (Nov 1, 2010)

I flew all the way from Heathrow to Clark via Dubi on August 3rd. with a valid 9a multiple entry (Tourist) visa and was refused entry, because my partner and I are not married.

A week earlier, the Clark Airport website stated that people with valid visas would be allowed back in.

I had also paid £250 to have a COVID-19 test at very short notice, as required by Emirates.

I was detained in a dirty room at the airport for 24 hours and taken back to the UK by Emirates, who witheld my passport all the way to Heathrow.

In Dubai, I was held in a room for four hours until I agreed to pay £523 for my return flight. If I had not paid, I was going to be detained in Dubai for 24 hours.

On return to the UK I had to quarantine for 14 days.

My main home is in Pampanga and I have now been seperated from my partner since March.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cereco said:


> I flew all the way from Heathrow to Clark via Dubi on August 3rd. with a valid 9a multiple entry (Tourist) visa and was refused entry, because my partner and I are not married.
> 
> A week earlier, the Clark Airport website stated that people with valid visas would be allowed back in.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Cereco, what a long bad happening and so I wonder why they allowed you to travel in the first place? Wow and I'll bet many others in the same situation as you, and how do you get married you can't even get into the country, it's going to be that way for a long time, you have to be married and have a marriage certificate in order to come her on a valid Visa so both requirements.


----------

